# movement worries



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Hiya

I'm 22+2, have been feeling movement since 17+5. Its never settled into a regular pattern. My placenta is anterior high.

The last couple of days he has seemed quieter than usual. I had one spell of about twenty movents after waking up (counted 10 in 12 mins) but the rest of the day I was busy and only noticed about 10 more spread out up til bed time.

I have been quite stressed lately as Dh has SAD and has been off work sick and very depressed.

Is it just down to my anxiety or the placenta, or a growth spurt? Is it too early to be trying to count?

Thanks hon

Edited to add, just used doppler and he's consistently 137-138, and I can hear him move then find hb in different place, just dont feel it when he moves.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, it is a bit early to count just yet, and when you do, 10 movements a dayis fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks loads hon!


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

hiya

didnt wanna start a new thread on the same subject

my mw told me that I should be learning babys pattern from 24wks onwards, but not to start worrying about checking it properly til 28 weeks? Is this right?
She said that we dont count ten movements in a full day any more, it should be at least ten episodes of movements with a break in between in 24 hrs, but the pattern is more important than the number.

Ever since I saw her, I've felt really stressed about if he's moving enough/too much, to the point of laying awake at night waiting to see if he moves, poking my tummy to try and get him to move, and generally feeling tense alot.

Last week I had to take the day off work because I hadnt felt him over night or when I woke up, so my boss told me not to come in and just to ring the hospital. They told me to drink icy water then sit quietly for half hour, which got him moving again, but dh and I were terrified. We had listened on the doppler, so knew his heart sounded good, but we've read in the past not to rely on that.

lately, I seem to feel more pushing/rolling than hard kicks, so now I'm feeling anxious about that too. 

I just feel like his movements have gone from being something I enjoyed to something I obsess about almost all the time  Am I going crazy?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When I say 10 movements, I mean 10 bits of movements with breaks in, sorry if ive not been clear in that. You will get a few rolls or stretches, then quiet, that is counted as 1 movement. The movements change as your baby grows, and there is less room to move, so there will sometimes be little kicks and punches, but not as often as before. The rolling that you feel is normal. Remember that your baby has to sleep a lot, so wont move all the time. Try not to focus on it so much, everything sounds fine. If you have a long period without, drink icy water like you did, or eat something sugary, he will start again theb,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks hon 

rather than start a new thread, my bump seems to be getting smaller. I've not had any leaking that I've seen. Is it just because its growing up rather than out, or should I be concerned?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It can all be down to the position your baby is in, if it us lying with its back to your back, or diagonally, it can look smaller. Have you got a midwife appointment coming up? She will be able to measure you and give you some reassurance,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have my growth scan on the 22nd and see the consultant for the regular 28wk checks then. Just feeling really anxious and obsessing about things tonight


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's understandable that you are anxious, but I think the more you worry about everything, the more likely it will be that you get so tired, your body will struggle to cope with everything. There is no reason why anything ahoykd happen. Everything has been ok so far, and sounds to be fine now. If you are still feeling so anxious next week, it would be worth seeing your midwife, as she can try to talk everything through with you,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

thanks, I'm feeling a bit better now


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Are cervix/bladder kicks ok? He seems to kick in various places throughout each day, but the cervix kicks make me worried that he'll break my waters or cause dilation.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, there's no way that he could do that. It's uncomfortable when they do that, but normal,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

Is it ok for the movements to be more fidgets/flutterings rather than hard kicks?

Can you count it as movement if its in response to you touching/prodding them, or does every episode have to be spontaneous? 

Is it normal to obsess about movement almost all the time? As soon as I get a quiet hour, I start to feel stressed.

Thanks girls


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Crystal,

Yes movements can be flutters and shifting not just kicks thats fine. 

Yes i would count if in response to you prodding/touching them as that is just you providing stimualtion. I would want spontaneous movement as well.

Some ladies can be overly worried about movement - however if you letting it stress you out it could be affecting babies movements in a negative way so do try to relax about it. 

You are now about 28wks now is that right Baby is allowed to have quiet time while sleeping and relaxing so you dont need to feel movement all the time. You should feel movement every day and you will start to notice at pattern. 

If you are concerned have a cold drink/ice lolly and lie down for 2hrs, most babies will respond to this. If still not happy call the unit where you are book. Is that ok 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm still not getting an idea of his pattern, he varies day to day (especially as dh works weird shifts, which affects my sleep pattern). I had a listen with the doppler, he seems to be alot higher up now, and the placenta is now solidly in front of him, rather than just at the edge which I think might be contributing to me not noticing him as much. Still getting at least 10 episodes in 24 hours easily though. 

when I lie on my left, he tends to kick the mattress/sofa, is this because he;s getting squished, or is he just responding to the sensation/pressure?

thanks hon


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

When you lie on your left, it releases some of the vessels that supply blood to your baby, so that's why he will be responding,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

so thats good, yeah?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, its not harming your baby. If babies are being a bit sleepy when we are monitoring them we ask you to lie on your left and it often improves everything xx


----------

